# SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty



## mattwalt

For April we're going with Unlimited Natty's

You can do whatever you want with adding swells, arm bands, carving, layers and inlays - BUT there has to be a natural fork in some way visible (The main fork posts)."

The slingshot must be your own work, new builds only and must be accompanied with dated building pics or videos throughout the month, starting today at the earliest - and ending at 11:59pm, April 30st 2022

You may reuse an old frame - as long as the end result is substantially different from the original. Just in case anyone doesn't have access to a stash of usable tree branches.

*Up to 3 entries per person this month maximum.

*The voting and final judging will be determined by a poll first, and then we have a panel of 6 judges at this time that will make the final judgment for the Gold, Silver, & Bronze awards.

The person's with the most votes are the winners and...
*There will be Gold, Silver, & Bronze Badges awarded. All entries must be posted into this April 2022 SOTM thread.
*Any other threads started in another section for a frame entered in this SOTM will not be considered because we want to keep all entries located within this thread.
*Any slingshots made or started before this date are not eligible.
*All entries to be considered would need to be safe to use - if required reinforcement/s should be added.
*All types of Natty's, Wrist Rocket's and Starships are acceptable. As long as the main forks were originally directly harvested from a tree...
🌞 Start building and let's have some fun 🌞

Please note the rules carefully - and push the limits, because there literally are none.
I'm looking forward to seeing some forks that push the boundaries of the term natty


----------



## Jcharmin92

mattwalt said:


> For April we're going with Unlimited Natty's
> 
> You can do whatever you want with adding swells, arm bands, carving, layers and inlays - BUT there has to be a natural fork in some way visible (The main fork posts)."
> 
> The slingshot must be your own work, new builds only and must be accompanied with dated building pics or videos throughout the month, starting today at the earliest - and ending at 11:59pm, April 31st 2022
> 
> You may reuse an old frame - as long as the end result is substantially different from the original. Just in case anyone doesn't have access to a stash of usable tree branches.
> 
> *Up to 3 entries per person this month maximum.
> 
> *The voting and final judging will be determined by a poll first, and then we have a panel of 6 judges at this time that will make the final judgment for the Gold, Silver, & Bronze awards.
> 
> The person's with the most votes are the winners and...
> *There will be Gold, Silver, & Bronze Badges awarded. All entries must be posted into this April 2022 SOTM thread.
> *Any other threads started in another section for a frame entered in this SOTM will not be considered because we want to keep all entries located within this thread.
> *Any slingshots made or started before this date are not eligible.
> *All entries to be considered would need to be safe to use - if required reinforcement/s should be added.
> *All types of Natty's, Wrist Rocket's and Starships are acceptable. As long as the main forks were originally directly harvested from a tree...
> 🌞 Start building and let's have some fun 🌞
> 
> Please note the rules carefully - and push the limits, because there literally are none.
> I'm looking forward to seeing some forks that push the boundaries of the term natty


Looks like I'll be spending my birthday tomorrow looking for that perfect fork.


----------



## Cass

Cool!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> Looks like I'll be spending my birthday tomorrow looking for that perfect fork.


Well, Happy B-Day Jon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Well, Happy B-Day Jon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Darrell! I took the work day off to chill out for a 3 day weekend and this pops up lol


----------



## Ibojoe

Let’s go!


----------



## Portboy

The Matt man’s back in town 😁 everyone love a natty comp


----------



## flipgun

I have a fork that has been lounging on my front porch"My stoop" to some of you for a while. It may be time for it to pay up.


----------



## bingo

Should be good


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Looks like I'll be spending my birthday tomorrow looking for that perfect fork.


Happy birthday,mine is on the 7th,lol


----------



## skarrd

HmMmMmMm,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> Happy birthday,mine is on the 7th,lol


Thanks Skarrd! I'll fire one back at ya in 6 days!


----------



## devils son in law

I'm offended !!  Is this some kind of April Fool's joke or are you just Anti-April ? 

There is no April 31st, you need to think about April's feelings and all months should have equal days. It's not fair some months have more days than others. Sorry April!

On a brighter note, I just got a couple forks out of the bin to work on so I'll join in with all the haters!


----------



## mattwalt

LOL!!! Oops - sorted. Now given April its honest days.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Looks like I'll be spending my birthday tomorrow looking for that perfect fork.


Happy Birthday, Brother!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Slide-Easy said:


> Happy Birthday, Brother!


Thank you Easy! It was a good one got the first entry built! About to post now!


----------



## Jcharmin92

My first and only entry. Cut from a nice piece of yellow pine with scales from an old dagger I received 10 years ago for my birthday. Has fiber optic pins as well. I combined the forks of my canter with the shape of my stinker frame but In a much larger version and this is the end result! I call it supernova.


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice one 👍


----------



## Jcharmin92

Ibojoe said:


> Nice one 👍


Thanks man!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ya mon that is a great job right there!


----------



## Jcharmin92

MOJAVE MO said:


> Ya mon that is a great job right there!


Thanks man! I love the way it came out


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Very nice, love the colorful swells and rich forks!


----------



## Jcharmin92

High Desert Flipper said:


> Very nice, love the colorful swells and rich forks!


Thank you HDF!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks great Jon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great Jon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Darrell!


----------



## skarrd

Excellent start,good lookin fork


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> Excellent start,good lookin fork


Thank you brother skarrd! I'm pleased with it. Just dressed her up so tomorrow it's video time!


----------



## devils son in law

Cool build, Jcharm!! I have a small piece of blue/white spectraply and had no idea what to do with it, now I know!!!


----------



## Jcharmin92

devils son in law said:


> Cool build, Jcharm!! I have a small piece of blue/white spectraply and had no idea what to do with it, now I know!!!


Thanks man I love it! And that will be pretty sweet looking. If you build something with it please share!


----------



## Tree Man

That frame is sweet!! And sets the bar high!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Tree Man said:


> That frame is sweet!! And sets the bar high!


Thanks man I really wanted to test myself this time around


----------



## brucered

Starting things off with a BOOM.

Fantastic build.


----------



## Sandstorm

Great build Jon!!


----------



## Peter Recuas

mattwalt said:


> For April we're going with Unlimited Natty's
> 
> You can do whatever you want with adding swells, arm bands, carving, layers and inlays - BUT there has to be a natural fork in some way visible (The main fork posts)."
> 
> The slingshot must be your own work, new builds only and must be accompanied with dated building pics or videos throughout the month, starting today at the earliest - and ending at 11:59pm, April 30st 2022
> 
> You may reuse an old frame - as long as the end result is substantially different from the original. Just in case anyone doesn't have access to a stash of usable tree branches.
> 
> *Up to 3 entries per person this month maximum.
> 
> *The voting and final judging will be determined by a poll first, and then we have a panel of 6 judges at this time that will make the final judgment for the Gold, Silver, & Bronze awards.
> 
> The person's with the most votes are the winners and...
> *There will be Gold, Silver, & Bronze Badges awarded. All entries must be posted into this April 2022 SOTM thread.
> *Any other threads started in another section for a frame entered in this SOTM will not be considered because we want to keep all entries located within this thread.
> *Any slingshots made or started before this date are not eligible.
> *All entries to be considered would need to be safe to use - if required reinforcement/s should be added.
> *All types of Natty's, Wrist Rocket's and Starships are acceptable. As long as the main forks were originally directly harvested from a tree...
> 🌞 Start building and let's have some fun 🌞
> 
> Please note the rules carefully - and push the limits, because there literally are none.
> I'm looking forward to seeing some forks that push the boundaries of the term natty











Thank you very much Matt for the opportunity, I'm in with a guava sandwich: guava fork, epoxy clay crumbles and epoxy jelly between two slices of bamboo bread, the coins I decided not to use but I had already taken the photo


----------



## mattwalt

I like where that could be going.


----------



## Jcharmin92

brucered said:


> Starting things off with a BOOM.
> 
> Fantastic build.


Thanks man! I appreciate it


----------



## Jcharmin92

Sandstorm said:


> Great build Jon!!


Thanks brother!


----------



## Peter Recuas

See you after a lot of pouring, carving, sanding and polishing fun


----------



## Jcharmin92

Peter Recuas said:


> View attachment 365977
> View attachment 365978
> View attachment 365979
> View attachment 365980
> View attachment 365981
> See you after a lot of pouring, carving, sanding and polishing fun


Very interesting looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## devils son in law

I've finally gotten around to starting mine. I really don't have any plans for it, I'll whittle away and see what she has to offer.


----------



## skarrd

looking good so far


----------



## Jcharmin92

devils son in law said:


> I've finally gotten around to starting mine. I really don't have any plans for it, I'll whittle away and see what she has to offer.
> View attachment 365975
> View attachment 365976


Perfect size and shape!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looking good Jake  [mention]devils son in law [/mention] How do you like that little Old Timer carver ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

Time to get started








Got three biguns just in case things don’t go as planned. Got along ways to go.


----------



## Ibojoe

im thinking red cedar samich as well.


----------



## mattwalt

Ibojoe - recurve happening?


----------



## Ibojoe

Yeah I realized I gave em all away.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Ibojoe said:


> im thinking red cedar samich as well.


Cedar plus? What kind of wood are the other forks? I don't recognize the bark (I'm not great with trees / wood / bark, or even very good with leaves).


----------



## brucered

There is some next-level natural building going on here.

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Ibojoe

High Desert Flipper said:


> Cedar plus? What kind of wood are the other forks? I don't recognize the bark (I'm not great with trees / wood / bark, or even very good with leaves).


The bread slices are spaulted Silver Sumac. Basically picked them for their size. It takes a big fork to get a nice curve.


----------



## MIsling

Hoping to get one or more knocked out for this month. Sliced a couple of large maple forks today. No definitive plans yet, but lots of potential here.
View attachment 366207


----------



## devils son in law

Sanding now, I hope the band grooves didn't take away from her natural curves.


----------



## Ibojoe

Wow buddy that’s a beauty!


----------



## brucered

devils son in law said:


> Sanding now, I hope the band grooves didn't take away from her natural curves.
> View attachment 366275
> View attachment 366276


That's looking real good!

On round fork naturals like that (not flat forks), I think the band grooves fit it perfectly.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I’m going to borrow a page from Zen Sticks and see what I can find inside of this stick. I seem to remember a lot of Cherries at the base of this tree, so I know it ain’t Apple. I’m not sure yet how to wind this up to ‘unlimited’ yet. Maybe add Bluetooth or something?


----------



## Peter Recuas

Today was a good day of carving and wet sanding (my secret to smooth and absorbent wood surfaces) I hope you like the photos


----------



## Ibojoe

Peter I’m liking me some of that! Awesome work!👍


----------



## Ibojoe

Jake, I like those band grooves. It’s so much easier to get a nice looking tie and a bit safer I think. The only time I ever got popped was from a nattie with no grooves. They are tough too. You’re skilled my man.


----------



## Cass

Great!


----------



## skarrd

devils son in law said:


> Sanding now, I hope the band grooves didn't take away from her natural curves.
> View attachment 366275
> View attachment 366276


those band grooves Add to the look,on round forks 360 grooves are wicked cool


----------



## Ryan43

Alright guys take it easy on me this will be my second build in the nine years of shooting and my first natty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Recuas

That fork is already beautiful and surely it will be even better


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Eldon,Peter, and Jake…..those look amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MOJAVE MO said:


> I’m going to borrow a page from Zen Sticks and see what I can find inside of this stick. I seem to remember a lot of Cherries at the base of this tree, so I know it ain’t Apple. I’m not sure yet how to wind this up to ‘unlimited’ yet. Maybe add Bluetooth or something?
> View attachment 366289


De-barked and trembling under the weight of the Rasp of Righteousness! 😆


----------



## skarrd

cant wait to see what happens next


----------



## Booral121

So I had this 💩'y oak oversized fork from my last big batch of nattys. On the the outside it looked crap hence why it was in my fire pit. But I thought I would open it up and see what like 🤷🎯 I was able to salvage 3 blanks from it so I have made a start to my 3. Being a NLS(pfs) a ott 90mm bat pole and the third is a 90mm chump here was yesterday's progress will follow up with more progress pics 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👌👍


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Booral121 said:


> So I had this 💩'y oak oversized fork from my last big batch of nattys. On the the outside it looked crap hence why it was in my fire pit. But I thought I would open it up and see what like 🤷🎯 I was able to salvage 3 blanks from it so I have made a start to my 3. Being a NLS(pfs) a ott 90mm bat pole and the third is a 90mm chump here was yesterday's progress will follow up with more progress pics 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👌👍


Very resourceful! Your dedication to reducing your Carbon Footprint is admirable. 💪


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Entry no.1 was made last year from a fairly thick oak branch I found in the woods after a storm. It turned out that the branch had been "visited" by wood worms, so I had to make the best I could after cutting away numerous infested sections. It actually turned into a ergonomic O.T.T frame, which also makes for nice decoration on the book shelf.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Entry no. 2 was made from a fairly thick beech wood branch, stained blue using water-based wood color, and coated with water-based wood sealant. A solid O.T.T frame suitable for strong flat bands.


----------



## brucered

Nicely done @Pebble Shooter . One of the pics must have resembled something else, as my phone blocked it 



Spoiler


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Entry no. 3 was made from an apple branch I collected from an apple tree orchard where all the trees had been cut to replace them with new ones: apparently the fruit yield decreases once such trees reach a certain age. The problem with apple tree branches is the absence of symmetrical forks, so one has to be a bit creative to make a frame that also fits the hand reasonably well. Thicker apple tree branches (over 4 inches diameter or so) are probably easier to work into shape. Either way, another fun frame for shooting and bookshelf decoration.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Image C of entry no.1 is merely the frame in my hand....censorship? I don't get it.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Err...makes no sense whatsoever. Moderators, please have a look at the picture to confirm.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Pebble Shooter said:


> Image C of entry no.1 is merely the frame in my hand....censorship? I don't get it.


No idea- the pic shows up for me just fine.


----------



## Tree Man

Mine was blocked as well citing it as sensitive content.


----------



## skarrd

mine was blocked,had to actually click on it to see it,lol


----------



## Booral121

Guys I just realised I didn't date and time my pics 👎🎯👍👊


----------



## skarrd

not to late,just time them for now,i would think,cause i havent seen them before today


----------



## brucered

Pebble Shooter said:


> Image C of entry no.1 is merely the frame in my hand....censorship? I don't get it.


I'm guessing the forum software (or phone software) thought it was something else in your hand. 🤪. 

Anyways, I wouldn't worry about it. All we have to do is click on the image and it shows up.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Booral121 said:


> Guys I just realised I didn't date and time my pics 👎🎯👍👊


Your good 👍


----------



## Booral121

Reed Lukens said:


> Your good 👍


Thanks buddy 🎯👍 so I done a it on the bat pole tonight and have a few pics some I took at 19.30 ish and the others just now. How do I go about like date and time proofing. And it is just nattys we are making in this month yeah we cannt enter nattys from previous years like above?? 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Reed Lukens

Booral121 said:


> Thanks buddy 🎯👍 so I done a it on the bat pole tonight and have a few pics some I took at 19.30 ish and the others just now. How do I go about like date and time proofing. And it is just nattys we are making in this month yeah we cannt enter nattys from previous years like above?? 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Just throw a piece of paper with a date next to the slingshot in one of the pics normally. You guys are making some great slingshots and we want to do our best to encourage everyone to keep up the ausom work 🤠 🍻


----------



## High Desert Flipper

brucered said:


> I'm guessing the forum software (or phone software) thought it was something else in your hand. 🤪.
> 
> Anyways, I wouldn't worry about it. All we have to do is click on the image and it shows up.



I can see the pic on both my phone and computer, both using google chrome to view the forum. I haven't tried tapatalk or a different browser- wonder if it is specific to one of those.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

High Desert Flipper said:


> I can see the pic on both my phone and computer, both using google chrome to view the forum. I haven't tried tapatalk or a different browser- wonder if it is specific to one of those.


Nope, I use Tapatalk pretty much exclusively and no issues seeing all the pics, great job [mention]Pebble Shooter [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ryan43

Making some more progress this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121

Done a bit more earlier 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 well I mean I done the oak NLS(pfs) she's ready for her first coat of Tru-oil but I will wait till after work tomorrow as I've only the bandgrooves to do on the bat pole so I will get them both first coated together 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍👊


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Okay I’m done with my Unlimited Retro-Natty. During the home stretch I was thinking about slingshots made by Mi’kmaq and Flipgun and this is how I ended up. This Cherry Fork is very dainty but strong as well. I had some very minor bugging which I filled with Superglue and a toothpick. The fork width is right at 3” so my expectation of a bullseye within the first 3 shots is high. Wish me luck and thanks for looking!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay I’m done with my Unlimited Retro-Natty. During the home stretch I was thinking about slingshots made by Mi’kmaq and Flipgun and this is how I ended up. This Cherry Fork is very dainty but strong as well. I had some very minor bugging which I filled with Superglue and a toothpick. The fork width is right at 3” so my expectation of a bullseye within the first 3 shots is high. Wish me luck and thanks for looking!



Amazing color and grain! And love the clean simple look!


----------



## Ibojoe

That dude turned out clean. Love that spaulting! Good job!


----------



## Booral121

Little update on 2 of my 3 🎯👍 both have had there first coat of Tru-oil so they will get 24hrs + to dry then they will get buff off with 0000 steel wool then a clean of and mabey another 6-8 coats to where my finish wants to be 🎯👍👌 anyway here's a couple of pictures here there a bit wet so by tomorrow after drying they will have lightened and darkened in areas but I will keep posting pics 🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👌


----------



## brucered

@Booral121 

That slim wasted, long, tall, curvy PFS is amazing!


----------



## Booral121

brucered said:


> @Booral12
> 
> That slim wasted, long, tall, curvy PFS is amazing!


You mean the NLS (pfs) 😂💙🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍 than you bud 🎯👊


----------



## skarrd

well i rescued this fork from the "drawer of oblivian" and will see what i can do with it to make it ssotm worthy,


----------



## bingo

Maybe have entry or 2 coming in 👍😂


----------



## bingo

make a start today in this hazel fork


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay I’m done with my Unlimited Retro-Natty. During the home stretch I was thinking about slingshots made by Mi’kmaq and Flipgun and this is how I ended up. This Cherry Fork is very dainty but strong as well. I had some very minor bugging which I filled with Superglue and a toothpick. The fork width is right at 3” so my expectation of a bullseye within the first 3 shots is high. Wish me luck and thanks for looking!
> View attachment 366601
> 
> View attachment 366600
> 
> View attachment 366599
> 
> View attachment 366598
> 
> View attachment 366597


Love the grain on that Cherry MO……nice job brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Booral121 said:


> Little update on 2 of my 3  both have had there first coat of Tru-oil so they will get 24hrs + to dry then they will get buff off with 0000 steel wool then a clean of and mabey another 6-8 coats to where my finish wants to be  anyway here's a couple of pictures here there a bit wet so by tomorrow after drying they will have lightened and darkened in areas but I will keep posting pics


Nice ones John, especially love the Raptor styled OTT 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Peter Recuas

Greetings, finally, this is my entry, APEX is a design I made some time ago but I hadn't carved any yet, I hope you like Her


----------



## Booral121

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice ones John, especially love the Raptor styled OTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Darrell 👊🎯. It was actually based of Mark Johnson's Tadpole design but I didn't like the grip on Marks design and was kinda scratching my head about it🤔🎯 and I threw my car keys on my kitchen work top next to the frame and my brass batman keyring lay next to the frame kinda and thus the bat-pole was born 😂😂🎯👊👍👌 I've made a few now in ott and ttf the first pic is the original then the rest are tweeked versions 👊🎯👍👌


----------



## bingo

got some shape now some work with the file see how it goes Al post the rest of the pics when completed


----------



## brucered

Peter Recuas said:


> Greetings, finally, this is my entry, APEX is a design I made some time ago but I hadn't carved any yet, I hope you like Her
> View attachment 366680
> View attachment 366681
> View attachment 366682
> View attachment 366683
> View attachment 366684
> View attachment 366685
> View attachment 366686
> View attachment 366687
> View attachment 366688


Wowsers!

Fantastic as always.


----------



## Slingshot28

Let's hope I can finish this up before the end of the month


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

brucered said:


> Wowsers!
> 
> Fantastic as always.


Agreed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Tree Man

Thats right in my wheelhouse!! Tabs and tubes natural. That just warms my heart! Love it


----------



## Tree Man

Ok folks here's my humble offering for this month. Continuing with my Slingshot/ chess set idea, here is 'The Pawn'. It's made from Box leaf Holly and English Sycamore. The natty is the lighter color face, center bead and half of the pommel. I ebonised the center bead and fork tips to get the walnut color, and the finish is my typical rattle can enamel, and a single coat of wax.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

That looks great Chris, that Sycamore grain definitely has its own look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

My entry #1……not sure if I’ll have time for any others, lot of trades working.

This is another of the Eastern Redbud forks I mooched lately.

I carved in finger grips, added an inlaid turquoise aiming reference with a wood burned border to make it stand out better, then inlaid turquoise in the cracks / holes, and it has 6 coats of CA glue, and a lanyard hole.

I LOVE the grain character of Eastern Redbud ! 





















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Tree Man

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That looks great Chris, that Sycamore grain definitely has its own look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks buddy. It sure does, and it's a pleasure to work with.


----------



## Tree Man

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> My entry #1……not sure if I’ll have time for any others, lot of trades working.
> 
> This is another of the Eastern Redbud forks I mooched lately.
> 
> I carved in finger grips, added an inlaid turquoise aiming reference with a wood burned border to make it stand out better, then inlaid turquoise in the cracks / holes, and it has 6 coats of CA glue, and a lanyard hole.
> 
> I LOVE the grain character of Eastern Redbud !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


I absolutely love this one! The colors work so well with the shape and grain.


----------



## Booral121

Tree Man said:


> Ok folks here's my humble offering for this month. Continuing with my Slingshot/ chess set idea, here is 'The Pawn'. It's made from Box leaf Holly and English Sycamore. The natty is the lighter color face, center bead and half of the pommel. I ebonised the center bead and fork tips to get the walnut color, and the finish is my typical rattle can enamel, and a single coat of wax.
> Thanks for looking.
> View attachment 366730
> View attachment 366730
> View attachment 366731
> View attachment 366733
> View attachment 366734
> View attachment 366736
> View attachment 366737
> View attachment 366735


Is this 2 oversized forks you've sliced and then glued together with the pumel and that bud 👊👍👌


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Tree Man said:


> I absolutely love this one! The colors work so well with the shape and grain.


Tks Chris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Tree Man

Booral121 said:


> Is this 2 oversized forks you've sliced and then glued together with the pumel and that bud 👊👍👌
> [/QUOTE
> The lighter side, the dark bead in the center, and the light side of the pommel are all one piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sliced off the back, and half of the pommel and replaced them with the dark sycamore wood to get the two tone look.
> Here's a build pic to help explain it.


----------



## Booral121

Ah I see a pommel and a board of sycamore 🎯 thanks for replying bud 👊👍🎯 I thought you had sliced 2 oversized forks then shaped it from scratch 🎯👍👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## MIsling

I've been chipping away at this one throughout the week. I cut several frames but I am focusing on this one.









Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

Darrell, that Redbud has some awesome grain to it.
Do you have a Turquoise mine out behind your house?


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> My entry #1……not sure if I’ll have time for any others, lot of trades working.
> 
> This is another of the Eastern Redbud forks I mooched lately.
> 
> I carved in finger grips, added an inlaid turquoise aiming reference with a wood burned border to make it stand out better, then inlaid turquoise in the cracks / holes, and it has 6 coats of CA glue, and a lanyard hole.
> 
> I LOVE the grain character of Eastern Redbud !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


DANG! Thats Amazingly Beautiful


----------



## Ibojoe

Tree Man said:


> Ok folks here's my humble offering for this month. Continuing with my Slingshot/ chess set idea, here is 'The Pawn'. It's made from Box leaf Holly and English Sycamore. The natty is the lighter color face, center bead and half of the pommel. I ebonised the center bead and fork tips to get the walnut color, and the finish is my typical rattle can enamel, and a single coat of wax.
> Thanks for looking.
> View attachment 366730
> View attachment 366730
> View attachment 366731
> View attachment 366733
> View attachment 366734
> View attachment 366736
> View attachment 366737
> View attachment 366735


Its a beauty! This baby shoots like a dream my friend.


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Its a beauty! This baby shoots like a dream my friend.
> View attachment 366821


Thanks Joseph. I'm glad you like it. I was afraid it would be a bit too small, but it worked out great


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Looking good so far everyone. Keep it up!


----------



## devils son in law

Finally finished my Maple fork. She has some nice curves and subtle grain. Finished with a few light coats of Teak Oil because that's all I have for now.


----------



## devils son in law




----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Its a beauty! This baby shoots like a dream my friend.
> View attachment 366821


Hey buddy whats your setup on that? Looks like that can didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Tree Man

devils son in law said:


> View attachment 366852
> View attachment 366853


A true natural beauty!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Jake that is slick as a whistle. Very nice!


----------



## Ibojoe

Tree Man said:


> Hey buddy whats your setup on that? Looks like that can didn't stand a chance.


They don’t hold up for long 🤣
That’s 9/16 to 3/8. 13”of BSB white.65. 
nice smooth stretch at 63” and 7/16 steel.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks great Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slingshot28

Going to oil it tomorrow.


----------



## skarrd

devils son in law said:


> View attachment 366852
> View attachment 366853


Thats a great looking natty


----------



## skarrd

i better get busy,,,,,,,


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slingshot28 said:


> Going to oil it tomorrow.
> View attachment 366862


Going to look awesome when that oil hits it, great job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

Slingshot28 said:


> Going to oil it tomorrow.
> View attachment 366862


That’s right down the middle. Beautiful grain can’t wait to see it after the finish hits it.


----------



## Cass

Ok here is mine. I had cut some trees about 3 weeks ago, most were junk trees, but one black oak that I could use, all were too close to the house. I used a small carving axe to shape it until I cut my finger, had to stitch it myself , just one, fits my hand great. Hope you like it, two coats of clear minwax.


----------



## Booral121

Got these 2 finished of yesterday 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Slingshot28

Mule is finished it with olive oil. Some kind of birch if I remember correctly.


----------



## Slingshot28




----------



## Jcharmin92

Cass said:


> Ok here is mine. I had cut some trees about 3 weeks ago, most were junk trees, but one black oak that I could use, all were too close to the house. I used a small carving axe to shape it until I cut my finger, had to stitch it myself , just one, fits my hand great. Hope you like it, two coats of clear minwax.


Very cool cass!


----------



## Cass

Thanks, my finger hurts today, but it shoots fantastic, I don't know why, but after I banded it up this morning I was surprised how well it shot. I haven't cut myself in years, much less stitching myself, but a save ALOT of money and time not going to the ER.😁😁


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Ok here is mine. I had cut some trees about 3 weeks ago, most were junk trees, but one black oak that I could use, all were too close to the house. I used a small carving axe to shape it until I cut my finger, had to stitch it myself , just one, fits my hand great. Hope you like it, two coats of clear minwax.


thats a beauty,i hate haveing to stitch myself too


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Got these 2 finished of yesterday 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Very Nice


----------



## skarrd

alright,well the first attempt was a 2 time failure,to start with and is now 3rd strike out,so this is the next one in line,started out to be a tiny turtle,came out more an ugly duckling,lol.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cass said:


> Ok here is mine. I had cut some trees about 3 weeks ago, most were junk trees, but one black oak that I could use, all were too close to the house. I used a small carving axe to shape it until I cut my finger, had to stitch it myself , just one, fits my hand great. Hope you like it, two coats of clear minwax.





Booral121 said:


> Got these 2 finished of yesterday





Slingshot28 said:


> Mule is finished it with olive oil. Some kind of birch if I remember correctly.
> View attachment 366931
> View attachment 366932
> View attachment 366933
> View attachment 366934


Those all look great guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> alright,well the first attempt was a 2 time failure,to start with and is now 3rd strike out,so this is the next one in line,started out to be a tiny turtle,came out more an ugly duckling,lol.
> View attachment 366959
> View attachment 366960
> View attachment 366961
> View attachment 366962
> View attachment 366963
> View attachment 366964
> View attachment 366965
> View attachment 366967
> View attachment 366968


Looks great a Steven, beautiful grain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great a Steven, beautiful grain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Brother,really diggin the spalted stuff


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> alright,well the first attempt was a 2 time failure,to start with and is now 3rd strike out,so this is the next one in line,started out to be a tiny turtle,came out more an ugly duckling,lol.
> View attachment 366959
> View attachment 366960
> View attachment 366961
> View attachment 366962
> View attachment 366963
> View attachment 366964
> View attachment 366965
> View attachment 366967
> View attachment 366968


That's one sweet shooter! Love the grain👍


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> That's one sweet shooter! Love the grain👍


Thanks Brother,spalted wood is neat AF


----------



## Booral121

skarrd said:


> alright,well the first attempt was a 2 time failure,to start with and is now 3rd strike out,so this is the next one in line,started out to be a tiny turtle,came out more an ugly duckling,lol.
> View attachment 366959
> View attachment 366960
> View attachment 366961
> View attachment 366962
> View attachment 366963
> View attachment 366964
> View attachment 366965
> View attachment 366967
> View attachment 366968


Lovely grain na beautiful grain 👌but a log ( board) cut especially that vertical grain risky 🤕 I've seen a friend make a ss4 from a oak log similar grain and almost lose a eye 👎🎯


----------



## devils son in law

I started an Oak "flattie" yesterday. Not sure if I can submit 2 entries but thought I'd post it anyways.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Booral121 said:


> Lovely grain na beautiful grain 👌but a log ( board) cut especially that vertical grain risky 🤕 I've seen a friend make a ss4 from a oak log similar grain and almost lose a eye 👎🎯


A simple rod running horizontal just under the fork gap would keep that from happening.


----------



## Booral121

Jcharmin92 said:


> A simple rod running horizontal just under the fork gap would keep that from happening.


Not worth the risk I would say. And as soon as you drill a cavity along that grain weather u insert a rod or not your creating a fault line.


----------



## Cass

Hi, I made a mistake on my date for my first entry. It was 4\15, not 4\23 !! Sorry


----------



## Jcharmin92

Booral121 said:


> Not worth the risk I would say. And as soon as you drill a cavity along that grain weather u insert a rod or not your creating a fault line.


I get what your saying. A fault line is a crack not a drilled hole with an epoxied rod running through, there's a big difference if you ever care to experiment with that you'll see it adds very good stability if your grain is not correct.


----------



## Booral121

Jcharmin92 said:


> I get what your saying. A fault line is a crack not a drilled hole with an epoxied rod running through, there's a big difference if you ever care to experiment with that you'll see it adds very good stability if your grain is not correct.


Aye OK 🎯👍


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Jcharmin92 said:


> A simple rod running horizontal just under the fork gap would keep that from happening.


Wait. You guys lost me here. When in doubt, think like a tree fork?? Vertical Grain Good, Horizontal Grain Bad. Or am I incorrect here???🙊🙉🙈🍩🍩


----------



## Booral121

MOJAVE MO said:


> Wait. You guys lost me here. When in doubt, think like a tree fork?? Vertical Grain Good, Horizontal Grain Bad. Or am I incorrect here???🙊🙉🙈🍩🍩


If its not a a y branch with different directional intertwining grain then it's not recommended and I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Booral121 said:


> Aye OK 🎯👍


Just speaking from experience man. When I first joined I knew nothing of this topic and a few of you brought it to my attention. So I experimented a bit with it. Well a lot of the wood I had had grain like that and would snap in a vice if pulled on. Inserting a rod into the frame the way I mentioned prevented me from completely breaking the frame with quite a bit more force than you'd ever get from a sling. It's like 10 min of extra work but it works and is 100% safe if done properly.


----------



## Booral121

Jcharmin92 said:


> Just speaking from experience man. When I first joined I knew nothing of this topic and a few of you brought it to my attention. So I experimented a bit with it. Well a lot of the wood I had had grain like that and would snap in a vice if pulled on. Inserting a rod into the frame the way I mentioned prevented me from completely breaking the frame with quite a bit more force than you'd ever get from a sling. It's like 10 min of extra work but it works and is 100% safe if done properly.


 Bud I've done thousands I know what I'm doing,🎯👊 but we both weren't going to agree so it was better left 👊👍🎯


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> alright,well the first attempt was a 2 time failure,to start with and is now 3rd strike out,so this is the next one in line,started out to be a tiny turtle,came out more an ugly duckling,lol.
> View attachment 366959
> View attachment 366960
> View attachment 366961
> View attachment 366962
> View attachment 366963
> View attachment 366964
> View attachment 366965
> View attachment 366967
> View attachment 366968


Dang Skarrd that’s a beauty right there!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Booral121 said:


> Bud I've done thousands I know what I'm doing,🎯👊 but we both weren't going to agree so it was better left 👊👍🎯


Thousands of rods through thousands of frames with incorrect grain? Hmmm interesting, but your right I don't agree with false statements brother just truths.


----------



## MIsling

MOJAVE MO said:


> Wait. You guys lost me here. When in doubt, think like a tree fork?? Vertical Grain Good, Horizontal Grain Bad. Or am I incorrect here???🙊🙉🙈🍩🍩


Short grain is bad. This old post from Pebble Shooter has a helpful article on wood strength and grain direction.








Assessing wood strength and grain direction - a useful...


Hi to all, I came across this very useful website regarding correct wood grain direction and the strength ratings of various kinds of woods shown very clearly - have a look here: http://workshopcompanion.com/KnowHow/Design/Nature_of_Wood/3_Wood_Strength/3_Wood_Strength.htm Essential...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Booral121

Jcharmin92 said:


> Thousands of rods through thousands of frames with incorrect grain? Hmmm interesting, but your right I don't agree with false statements brother just truths.


I meant frames. Not rods through frames


----------



## Jcharmin92

And the funny part is I bet 9


Booral121 said:


> I meant frames. Not rods through frames


Right on your absolutely correct it's always best to get the right piece of wood before building a frame. I just wanted to share that in case someone could use the info is all.


----------



## Booral121

Jcharmin92 said:


> And the funny part is I bet 9
> 
> Right on your absolutely correct it's always best to get the right piece of wood before building a frame. I just wanted to share that in case someone could use the info is all.


And the funny part is I bet 9?


----------



## Jcharmin92

Booral121 said:


> And the funny part is I bet 9?


Lol my bad I was talking to my wife while talk to texting on here thought I erased it all 🤣


----------



## Booral121

Jcharmin92 said:


> Lol my bad I was talking to my wife while talk to texting on here thought I erased it all 🤣


😂👊👍🎯👌


----------



## Ryan43

I’m going to give it a final sanding and put a finish on her tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cool Eldon, like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ryan43

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cool Eldon, like that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thank you very much Darell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Lovely grain na beautiful grain 👌but a log ( board) cut especially that vertical grain risky 🤕 I've seen a friend make a ss4 from a oak log similar grain and almost lose a eye 👎🎯


Thanks,i did a strength test on it [on all of them actually] and also with these i use lighter bands cause ill only be shooting at cans an spinners


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Dang Skarrd that’s a beauty right there!


Thank You ,the spalted is some neat stuff


----------



## devils son in law

Done sanding this one and ready to add a few coats of Tung Oil to finish her up.


----------



## Cass




----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice Harris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## bingo

little entry this is how my hazel fork is looking not completely finished but getting there will post afew more picks when finished and banded up 👍


----------



## bingo

here is my little entry finished up and the 1st 45 shots it took to cut this can 🎯👍👌🍻


----------



## Portboy

bingo said:


> View attachment 367131
> View attachment 367132
> View attachment 367133
> View attachment 367137
> here is my little entry finished up and the 1st 45 shots it took to cut this can 🎯👍👌🍻


Awesome dude little can muncher


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice one guys!!


----------



## Cass

Nice!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice one John, beautiful wood on the palm swells especially 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

devils son in law said:


> Darrell, that Redbud has some awesome grain to it.
> Do you have a Turquoise mine out behind your house?


Tks Jake, nah, just leftover Turquoise from my flute building days, and then I got some chunks in a trade from Harris [mention]Cass [/mention] that aren’t crushed up yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## bingo

Portboy said:


> Awesome dude little can muncher
> [/QUOTE thanks 👍


----------



## bingo

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice one John, beautiful wood on the palm swells especially
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


It was wood that was no good for a frame so made afew swells 👍


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> View attachment 367131
> View attachment 367132
> View attachment 367133
> View attachment 367137
> here is my little entry finished up and the 1st 45 shots it took to cut this can 🎯👍👌🍻


Lookin Good


----------



## devils son in law

No power tools used to make this one. I sliced the fork with a pull saw, cut it out with a coping saw, shaped with files and sandpaper. It's finished with Tung Oil.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

devils son in law said:


> No power tools used to make this one. I sliced the fork with a pull saw, cut it out with a coping saw, shaped with files and sandpaper. It's finished with Tung Oil.
> View attachment 367223
> View attachment 367224
> View attachment 367225


There is something definitely ultimate about a ‘quiet build’. I went to the Tree Man School of makery to finally understand this truth. Power tools are powerful and where most of my mistakes begin!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice grain / shape on that one Jake…….Maple ? 
[mention]devils son in law [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## devils son in law

Yes it is Maple.


----------



## Tree Man

Buddy, that is a straight up shooter right there.


----------



## Ibojoe

I’m limping in with this one. I fought for nearly a month trying to get these 3 pieces of wood to fit together. They all started at least 1 1/2” thick to get this much curve. It’s spaulted hickory with a red cedar core. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Ibojoe said:


> I’m limping in with this one. I fought for nearly a month trying to get these 3 pieces of wood to fit together. They all started at least 1 1/2” thick to get this much curve. It’s spaulted hickory with a red cedar core. Thanks for checking it out.
> View attachment 367314
> View attachment 367315
> View attachment 367315
> View attachment 367317
> View attachment 367318
> View attachment 367319
> View attachment 367319
> View attachment 367320
> View attachment 367322
> View attachment 367324
> View attachment 367325


You have my vote!


----------



## brucered

@Ibojoe wowsers!


----------



## Tree Man

Limping in?!?! I don't think so. Wow! What a frame. Incredible craftsmanship as always.


----------



## devils son in law

Joe, that's flat out cool!


----------



## Ibojoe

Thanks guys. They sure are easy to point and shoot.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

That's a nice piece of cedar.

And my other favorite, hickory. Splatted at that!

I think that's my favorite spoon rest yet.

Great job my friend.


----------



## Portboy

Joe that’s super wild . Your getting the curves down Pat brother


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

That is friggin sweet Joe ! 

I should have waited till this month to offer up the Damascus knife trade, lol…that is stunning brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

very nice curvves looks like a winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> I’m limping in with this one. I fought for nearly a month trying to get these 3 pieces of wood to fit together. They all started at least 1 1/2” thick to get this much curve. It’s spaulted hickory with a red cedar core. Thanks for checking it out.
> View attachment 367314
> View attachment 367315
> View attachment 367315
> View attachment 367317
> View attachment 367318
> View attachment 367319
> View attachment 367319
> View attachment 367320
> View attachment 367322
> View attachment 367324
> View attachment 367325


Out the park


----------



## skarrd

Oky Doky,Finally finished up my actual entry,despite all the chaos of this month,lol. lot of pics,this is part 1 

























































and now a short intermission


----------



## skarrd

and now Part 2 

























































And if y'all are still with me Big Thanks for looking


----------



## Reed Lukens

Ibojoe said:


> I’m limping in with this one. I fought for nearly a month trying to get these 3 pieces of wood to fit together. They all started at least 1 1/2” thick to get this much curve. It’s spaulted hickory with a red cedar core. Thanks for checking it out.
> View attachment 367314
> View attachment 367315
> View attachment 367315
> View attachment 367317
> View attachment 367318
> View attachment 367319
> View attachment 367319
> View attachment 367320
> View attachment 367322
> View attachment 367324
> View attachment 367325


The Incredible Mr Limpit... lol 😆 🤣 😂 😹 😆 🤣 😂 😹


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice butt Skarrd! Super Natural!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Sweet sling Steven, great job on that Butt Cap……what’d you use for the inlay that’s so bright red ? [mention]skarrd [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## brucered

Oh my @skarrd the grain really popped after you oiled it.

Amazing!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> I’m limping in with this one. I fought for nearly a month trying to get these 3 pieces of wood to fit together. They all started at least 1 1/2” thick to get this much curve. It’s spaulted hickory with a red cedar core. Thanks for checking it out.
> View attachment 367314
> View attachment 367315
> View attachment 367315
> View attachment 367317
> View attachment 367318
> View attachment 367319
> View attachment 367319
> View attachment 367320
> View attachment 367322
> View attachment 367324
> View attachment 367325


Lovely. So by my calculation I’ve got 15 more years of makery practice before I can limp!? It is good to have goals.😳


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> and now Part 2
> View attachment 367379
> View attachment 367380
> View attachment 367381
> View attachment 367382
> View attachment 367383
> View attachment 367384
> View attachment 367385
> View attachment 367386
> 
> And if y'all are still with me Big Thanks for looking


Is this your first butt brother Skarrd?


----------



## MIsling

Rough shaping done, moving through sanding grits now. Hopefully will be done in the next couple of days.









Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

MIsling said:


> Rough shaping done, moving through sanding grits now. Hopefully will be done in the next couple of days.
> View attachment 367536
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Wow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Ready for oil!

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

MIsling said:


> View attachment 367558
> 
> View attachment 367559
> 
> Ready for oil!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Very clean work! Nice frame man very nice.


----------



## Tree Man

MIsling said:


> View attachment 367558
> 
> View attachment 367559
> 
> Ready for oil!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Oil is going to make that thing jump! Incredible work.


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Sweet sling Steven, great job on that Butt Cap……what’d you use for the inlay that’s so bright red ? [mention]skarrd [/mention]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


some of the womans makeup powder-MYO makeup-and epoxy


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Sweet sling Steven, great job on that Butt Cap……what’d you use for the inlay that’s so bright red ? [mention]skarrd [/mention]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


And Thankyou first attempt at 2 different woods


----------



## skarrd

brucered said:


> Oh my @skarrd the grain really popped after you oiled it.
> 
> Amazing!


Thank you,yessir i'm liking the tru oil thing


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Is this your first butt brother Skarrd?


first one using 2 different woods and different grain directions and tru oil


----------



## skarrd

MIsling said:


> View attachment 367558
> 
> View attachment 367559
> 
> Ready for oil!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Sweet!!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MIsling said:


> View attachment 367558
> 
> View attachment 367559
> 
> Ready for oil!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Oh, sweet…..that is NICE Ethan ( I think Ethan is correct ? )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Peter Recuas

I found a peach branch and I couldn't resist, I hope you like Her


----------



## Cass

Hi, here is my #3, black oak, I liked the natural curve and the bark, so I left it on. 7 hours in the oven at 200, I kept checking with a moisture meter until it read 2%. Shoots fantastic, Minwax finish, started this yesterday, 4\25, cut a bunch last Thursday. Very simple, but I like it, hope you guys like it also.


----------



## Ibojoe

Wow that’s nice! Love me some curves


----------



## Ibojoe

Peter Recuas said:


> I found a peach branch and I couldn't resist, I hope you like Her
> View attachment 367601
> View attachment 367602
> View attachment 367603
> View attachment 367604
> View attachment 367605
> View attachment 367606
> View attachment 367607
> View attachment 367608
> 
> 
> View attachment 367609
> View attachment 367610


That’s a beauty Peter. Love the peach wood!!


----------



## skarrd

Peter Recuas said:


> I found a peach branch and I couldn't resist, I hope you like Her
> View attachment 367601
> View attachment 367602
> View attachment 367603
> View attachment 367604
> View attachment 367605
> View attachment 367606
> View attachment 367607
> View attachment 367608
> 
> 
> View attachment 367609
> View attachment 367610


WOW!!!


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my #3, black oak, I liked the natural curve and the bark, so I left it on. 7 hours in the oven at 200, I kept checking with a moisture meter until it read 2%. Shoots fantastic, Minwax finish, started this yesterday, 4\25, cut a bunch last Thursday. Very simple, but I like it, hope you guys like it also.
> View attachment 367612
> View attachment 367613
> View attachment 367614
> View attachment 367615
> View attachment 367616
> View attachment 367617
> View attachment 367618


Nice,diggin the bark on/off and the grain,awesome job!


----------



## MIsling

Jcharmin92 said:


> Very clean work! Nice frame man very nice.





Tree Man said:


> Oil is going to make that thing jump! Incredible work.





skarrd said:


> Sweet!!!


Thanks guys!



SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Oh, sweet…..that is NICE Ethan ( I think Ethan is correct ? )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thank you! Yes, Ethan is correct.


----------



## MIsling

Here it is! Pony Express design by @Peter Recuas. Maple fork, Milled aluminum clips, and brass thumbscrews. Finished with Danish oil.






























This clip shows the shaping better than the pictures.








MIsling SSOTM April 2022


Maple fork with milled aluminum clips and brass thumbscrews.




youtube.com





The finish isn't quite where I would like it yet, but I'm out of time!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

That’s top shelf Ethan, turned out great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## craigbutnotreally

MIsling said:


> Here it is! Pony Express design by @Peter Recuas. Maple fork, Milled aluminum clips, and brass thumbscrews. Finished with Danish oil.
> 
> View attachment 367799
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367800
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367801
> 
> 
> This clip shows the shaping better than the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIsling SSOTM April 2022
> 
> 
> Maple fork with milled aluminum clips and brass thumbscrews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finish isn't quite where I would like it yet, but I'm out of time!


Is that actually a natural?! Joking. Great work.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MIsling said:


> Here it is! Pony Express design by @Peter Recuas. Maple fork, Milled aluminum clips, and brass thumbscrews. Finished with Danish oil.
> 
> View attachment 367799
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367800
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367801
> 
> 
> This clip shows the shaping better than the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIsling SSOTM April 2022
> 
> 
> Maple fork with milled aluminum clips and brass thumbscrews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finish isn't quite where I would like it yet, but I'm out of time!


BTW, at least for me, that YouTube link doesn’t work?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## craigbutnotreally

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> BTW, at least for me, that YouTube link doesn’t work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Doesn’t work for me either. Says it’s private.


----------



## MIsling

I appreciate the kind words and the heads up! I changed the privacy. Hopefully the link works ok now. 

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

MIsling said:


> Here it is! Pony Express design by @Peter Recuas. Maple fork, Milled aluminum clips, and brass thumbscrews. Finished with Danish oil.
> 
> View attachment 367799
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367800
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367801
> 
> 
> This clip shows the shaping better than the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIsling SSOTM April 2022
> 
> 
> Maple fork with milled aluminum clips and brass thumbscrews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finish isn't quite where I would like it yet, but I'm out of time!


Video works now! Nice sling, you do some really solid builds!


----------



## MIsling

Jcharmin92 said:


> Video works now! Nice sling, you do some really solid builds!


Glad to hear it! Thanks!


----------



## Reed Lukens

That's it for the April SOTM 😀
I'll have the polls up soon .


----------



## Reed Lukens

The judges have met and we have our April Winners 😍 

1) Ibojoe
2) Mlsling
3) Peter Recaus

🎊 Congratulations Guys 🤠
This was another outstanding month 🌞
Once again, Great Job!
I will get the badge stitching done here in a bit and will pm the new badges to the winners.


----------



## Cass

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cass said:


> Congratulations to the winners!


I second that motion. Quite a stack of beauties!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Congrats to the 3 winners, this was a fun build as I got to discover a new wood I’d never worked before , thanks Mods for all the hard work in judging.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Booral121

Thought Darrell you had 5 votes. Do the judges not vote until the end


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations to Ibojoe,Misling and Peter,and thanks to all who participated,some really nice work this month


----------



## Ibojoe

I’d like to take a minute to thank all those that supported my frame. 
I really appreciate you and thank you.
Joe.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Booral121 said:


> Thought Darrell you had 5 votes. Do the judges not vote until the end





Booral121 said:


> Thought Darrell you had 5 votes. Do the judges not vote until the end


I don’t think the votes is all that’s taken into account John, believe there’s much more deciphering going on in the background with all the judges. 

Thank you for your vote though, appreciate that, but you also realize you voted for an old debarked stick right ? 
You slipping brother ?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I don’t think the votes is all that’s taken into account John, believe there’s much more deciphering going on in the background with all the judges.
> 
> Thank you for your vote though, appreciate that, but you also realize you voted for an old debarked stick right ?
> You slipping brother ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


I remember this! Haha good recall


----------



## Booral121

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I don’t think the votes is all that’s taken into account John, believe there’s much more deciphering going on in the background with all the judges.
> 
> Thank you for your vote though, appreciate that, but you also realize you voted for an old debarked stick right ?
> You slipping brother ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Your 100% correct Darrell and I didn't vote for it because I liked its unbarked y shape because that is 🤮 I liked the colour Darrell and I also liked the fact that you can take a bit of banter 👌🎯👊💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍. As for voting and that 3rd place had 1 vote when polls closed so must have got 5 from judges giving him 6 to top you and mysling had 4 tying with me so must have got 2 or 3 from the judges giving him 6 to tie with 3rd and took second on I don't know 🤔🎯 or 7 for the straight second 🎯🤷 anyways congrats to the winners and all really for entering 👊🎯💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 oh and @Jcharmin92 good recall eh!! I'm watching 👀 you ya piromaniac 🔥🎯😂😂👍👊


----------



## Tree Man

Congratulations to all! That was a fun one!


----------



## bingo

Well in guys congrats to Joe 🍻


----------



## Ibojoe

bingo said:


> Well in guys congrats to Joe 🍻


Thanks buddy


----------

